# Sad News [Rehoming M&M]...



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I don't really want to get into details, but it involves Memphis and Maya (as well as my other pets) 

In all, I leave for college in 7 months.. and the agreement was that my mom take care of my pets while I am away. 
Sadly I am not allowed to have pets in my dorm room at college (it's a 3 year program), and my moms relationship with my step dad are going down hill, they may split up, and she will be in a 1 bedroom condo for a bit (mostly to save money and not have to worry about having a big house like we have now just to herself). 

So this means, that my fish tanks (cichlids and goldfish) are having to be taken down, the fish will be sold, and I'm not sure where my tanks will go (a 46g bowfront and 10g. I hope I can keep them?!), my dog and cat my mom is keeping, my horse will be leased out, and that leaves the birds 

I have thought about it, talked it over with my mom, and various close freinds, and I think the best thing to do would be to take down the nest box, enjoy them as pets for the next few months, then rehome them to an awesome home close by... permenantly 

To sum things up, I am looking for someone local (I'm in Southern Ontario Canada near Toronto) and will be looking for a home for Memphis and Maya within the next 7 months or so. I only want a good home for sure, preferibly someone I know (such as a board member), and someone who can keep me updated on them. 
I have cage(s) that they can come with if needs be so if you do not have an adequate cage I can show you pictures. I am willing to give my smaller cage (20" x 20" x 25" I think) for free with them. It is more of a temporary cage, but will do the job for a bit as long as they get a lot of out of cage time. 

They are both very tame, adorable as can be, they are pretty bonded, will breed one day (they are setup now and are showing great signs), and are very healthy birds. I can also give the new owners their breeders information if you would like to know more. Maya is 16 months old, and Memphis is 13... give or take a few weeks for both birds. 

This decision is killing me in many ways, and I never thought I would have to part with my own pets who I helped finished handfeeding (Maya) and have watched them grow up

So, is anyone on this forum in our area looking for new birds? They _MUST_ go together, and let me stress how good of a home they need. These guys deserve only the best, and I will do what it takes to find them that. 

Thanks guys,

Nathan


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

WoW....that IS very sad.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

You don't have to tell me  I can't believe I have to do this. Im not sure you anyone knows how much they mean to me, it's like your siblings being torn away from you. These next few years will sure be tough... being bird, or pet-less in general to be honest


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't mean to get into your business but if your mom is able to keep the dog and cat in a condo, why wouldn't she be able to keep two tiels as well. I have a one bedroom condo, they don't even have fees for birds..only dogs and cats...


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Becuase it is small (compared to what we have had), she doesn't really like them in general, she will not be able to give them a lot of attention, and it's too much for her to worry about ontop of daily life, the elderly cat (who is not doing good), and our rambunxious 2 year old dog. My mom gets very stressed out easily, and I would like her to have the minimum about of stress on her as possible. Adding 2 needy tiels to the mix with me gone is not something she will enjoy


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Nathan I am so sorry you have to give them up, I can only imagine what you must be going through


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

You should be able to take your 10g tank with you, most places allow them at least.

That's really sad, I'm pretty lucky with my animals in that we own a farm and a few more pets won't matter, though I'm hoping I'll be able to go to a uni close to home so I can stay with my pets, it would be horrible to have rehome them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Aren't you able to live off campus or attend another school? I don't mean to upset you but you knew you were going to college before you got them...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats terrible  I would take the breeding box down.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

I have called the school and no I can't even have a 1 gallon with a betta. ZERO pets are allowed in residence. 
Yes I can live eslewhere, but then it comes down to priorities and I feel that living in residence is better for me. I can't live at home becuase its a 1-2 hour communte. Plus I do not have the money (am about to turn 18) to support a house 'just' for the birds. Know what I mean? I understand where you are coming with, but you don't understand the situation so it's not as easy asyou think.
Also, I did NOT know my mother was unable to take them, until today when I found out she put a deposit on a condo this morning. So sorry that I don't know the future...

Yes the box will be coming down, and I have e-mailed a few of the people who have contacted me about babies, to see if maybe they could adopt them from me? Some of them are amazing families/people so I am hoping one of them can! That would be perfect.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about this , I'm sure you can find them a great home though!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

aww i'm sorry to hear this, if I lived near you i'd be more then happy to take them, but i live in a whole different country 

Even if you can't find some one to rehome them permanitly perhaps one of your close good friends can foster them until your done with school - if you think about it 3 yrs really isn't that long (gotta think postive) good luck


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Great thinking atvchick, however I have already asked my only freinds I trust enough with them (the birds) and either they are leaving for college/uni aswell, or their parents don't want them 

I will see what the lady I asked says, she wanted one of their babies, but Im hoping she may want them instead? Im thinking positive, and Im glad if I do have to rehome them (probably  ) I have 7 months to find the best home possible. Being in this position sucks 

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

I have great news to report! 

So remember how I e-mailed that awesome lady who was interested in a baby from Memphis and Maya, well! I got a reply from her today. Here is the most important line she said in her e-mail:

_"I am very interested in adopting them from you and look forward to be able to provide them with a new home."_

as well as this _" I can tell you now though, that you probably have found their new home !!!"_

Im so excitied! I truely think this is a perfect match for them to go. She will be letting me know if she can take them 100% (asking hubby) tonight possibly, and I will let you guys know. I also offered her the nest box incase she wants to breed (In a way I hope she does, I'd love to maybe get a baby from them once Im out of college?), all their toys, some good books I have, their left over millet and seed, and anything else she would like. 

I am not sure when she would, or when I would want her, to take them. Probably not for a while. But I am so exctatic that this plan I thought might work, may indeed and we will all be happy (well I will miss them to peices, but it makes me happy to know they are going to a great home). What an awesome match, and I hope that they can visit a few times before we let them go, to get accustomed to one another  I will keep you all informed.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is awseome if she does take them and when she does MAKE sure she has your Email and you have hers and tell her you'll except lots of pics/ videos to keep updated on them  Makes it easier bieng away from them if you can at least see pics of them still thriving and bieng in a loveing home


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

That sounds very promising! And it would be good it you could stay in touch! and if she ever bred the two you could by one the babies when you have finished with your school.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope it all works out great for everyone


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Aw, sorry to hear that. I'm moving to Toronto in a couple weeks, but I think our apartment will be crowded enough with 2 cats, 3 budgies, 1 tiel and 1 mouse. 

Glad to hear they may have found their new home, though!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone, Im so depressed about it all, but knowing they are going to an amazing home just makes it feel better, and that I'm doing the right thing for them, my mother, and myself. 

I have asked when she breeds them, if I can have a baby (or two) when Im done college, so I will see what she says! That would be so awesome, to have the genes from my very 1st tiel(s) 

I'm also going to recruit her on this great forum, so she can keep you all updated aswell when she eventually takes them, and to know she will always have a place if she needs help with anything 

Kirby


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats! I hope everything works out. Make sure you ask her if you can visit them on occasion (you know....4-6 times a week...LOL.)!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww I'm sorry. But they sound like they will be going to a good home. 

I am in Toronto but I am renovating my house right now and don't have enough room for any more.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if this don,t work out with this lady tiki my breeder rehomes birds and when she breeds she handfeeds all her birds she has over 60 some birds here is her web site 

http://www.freewebs.com/crazy4birdsaviary/index.htm


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys, and LOL TielHeart, good plan  I will for sure be visiting them a lot, Im hoping 1-3 times per month? 

*UPDATE*

So it looks like she will be taking them both  I am so pleased, wow. I now have roughly 3 months if not a little bit more to say goodbye and spoil them wrotten. This is great. In the meantime, the new owner will be preparing and is very anxious. She is also going to come visit at least once before she brings them home, so I hope they like her.. and aren't scared of her. I know Maya will put on a fit, as she is a 1 person bird (me)... so having to go on someone else, is a big NO NO to her. She is getting better though, I have been trying with freinds and family the past few months. I hope it will pay off and she will love the new family!

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Maya sounds like Bailee with that one person bird thing.  I'm sure she'll get better with other people though.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It sounds like Earl aswell!  

I wish you the best of Luck!! And really hope that the lady takes them in, and the birds like her  

 GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Flicky's pretty friendly with every one but Nagano only lets me and my mum give him scratches although the other day my uncle did some strange parrot hypnotism on Nagano and Nagono come straight over and asked for a scratch lol.

It's good to here she definitely wants your birds Nathan!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am lucky that way to all of my birds go to everyone and anyone that will have them  except of course our little sparkle she will go to no one...hehe

I am glad to here there might be some goodness out of this awful situation, Nathan I hope it works out for you and its a good home for them


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes I am so happy, and will be trying super hard to get her (Maya) used to other people. I will start with the parents of the kids that my mom teaches (we have a big classroom in our house) and maybe even some of the little kids aswell. They are very gentle smart kids, don't worry I would never risk dangerous scenarios. When I get home from school, they always tell me things about the birds while I was gone. Such as today a little boy was like "Today! While you were gone! The birdies were in loooove and did not stop chirping! It sounded like a jungle"  hehe it was so cute. 

I just got an e-mail from her, and we are thinking of a visit on March 30th (a saturday). I hope we can make it and they can meet eachother!

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think that is great that she is going to come over and meet them  Then you can ask her a ton of questions


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats! It'll all work out for the best!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh man!!... I´m just seeing this!!... how sad ... but then I´m happy you found them a prospect loving home.......

enjoy them while they are still with you and give them some pets from me ok ...((hugs))


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah I still can't believe I have to do this... but it is better for the birds to give them somwhere that will shower them with attention and love while I am unable to  

The future owners are so excited like always, and are already gathering supplies needed, although they don't need much as Im giving them basically all my bird stuff with Memphis and Maya!

Kirby


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Are you giving them the cage to? So sad. I think if this were me, i'd put off school lol. I guess that's just the way i am. The birds have became such a big thing in my life and i just can't let them go.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everyone...I am the person that is adopting Memphis and Maya. I was just replying to an email from Kirby, which he wrote that he had made a thread on what he was going through.

I have had budgies in the past, so cockatiels will be a treat, and I can not wait. I want to be able to provide Memphis and Maya with the best possible comfort and home that I can. I have 2 children, 10 and almost 7, who absolutely love animals, and were always very gentle with my budgies (and my boys were even younger then) I have found a beautiful, roomy cage which I know Memphis and Maya will enjoy.

I also plan to send pics of them to Kirby. I will try to breed them (not right away), which will be an adventure to me, and if all goes well, I am gladly going to give a chick or two to Kirby when he is ready for them.

I feel so horrible for Kirby to have to give them up. I barely gave it second thought (other than "discussing" it with husband, but I more or less said they were coming), and felt right away that it was something that I wanted to do. I know that he will be reading this, so know that they will be in good hands, and will be provided the best possible care possible. I can not wait!

Duckie:tiel4:


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

You don't worry at all  

I am totally confident in you and your family to give them an awesome home, and again I thank you for helping us all out. I took down their box today, and they have been out all morning, just being pets. Maya is extatic to be on a human again for more than a few moments, and Memphis is thrilled about being able to fly around (he re-grew all his flight feathers back in, since the box has gone up). He cannot stop singing, and I told them about their new mum and family. They clearly don't get it, but they will just adore you guys when you visit, Im sure of it!

ps- you were the 1st person I contacted when I decided to do this, so that shows something 

Kirby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

welcome ducky to the world of tiels and yes tiels love to cuddle up to you and before you no it you will want more looking forward to seeing more posts from you


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Duckie welcome to the forum, I am sure they will be in good hands with you and your family, Cockatiels are great with kids my kids are 1, 7 and 13 and the birds go to them and sit with them they even like to land on the babies head and try and steal her food when she is in her high chair :lol: sneaky little things I have never had a problem with the birds being around my kids in fact I think my birds rather enjoy being around the kids


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Just read the whole of this thread. So sad you have to give them up, Kirby.  But I think you've landed them with a great new home. At least you'll recieve pictures of them and probably be able to visit them (I am assuming). Duckie - welcome to Talkcockatiels. I'm sure you enjoy Memphis and Maya. Cockatiels are such great pets!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

welcome Duckie!!.. the sad part is sseing them leave but the happy part is you are here now so we still get to see them YAY!!

I´m sad for Kirby, but he did what´s best for the birds and he seems to have foudn a great homw with you and your family....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome Duckie!  Sounds like Maya and Memphis have found a fantastic home. I hope you'll hang around here because i know that lots of us here would love to hear updates on Maya and Memphis too.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

That is one of the reasons I was excited to have Duckie take them. I know they will be giving at least me updates, and now that she is a member here, I am sure you guys will get your updates aswell!

Memphis and Maya have enjoyed a full day of flying and being free again (no breeding) and they are now on the cage top all fluffy and sleeping. I have never seen them fly this much, no wonder they are pooped  They also got a nice long bath today, egg food, and some lettuce (their favourite!). I feel bad that I have to put them in their cage now, gotta pick our pup up from the vet!

Kirby


----------

